# My favourite Centipede :D (warning: it may be too amazing for you :O)



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

heres some pics of my fave centipede .
bloody stunner of a pede, only one in the hobby atm 







































enjoy....


----------



## Pinoy (May 3, 2011)

Very cool! 
Not questioning what you're saying but how do you know it's the only one in the hobby?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Very cool!
> Not questioning what you're saying but how do you know it's the only one in the hobby?


 
very rare locale.
there was 2 but the other one got lost.
im trying to get my hands on more though, from a remote place.
this is an unbanded form. This species (scolopendra morsitans) have bands on them. So basically its like a patternless python


----------



## Squiddy (May 3, 2011)

Very nice pede mate!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 3, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> very rare locale.
> there was 2 but the other one got lost.
> im trying to get my hands on more though, from a remote place.
> this is an unbanded form. This species (scolopendra morsitans) have bands on them. So basically its like a patternless python


 You don't know it's true. There might be people not saying anything about keeping them.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> You don't know it's true. There might be people not saying anything about keeping them.


 
lmao i shouldnt even of posted that, everytime i do it ends up in this stupid conversation
lets say, inverts are no where near as popular as snakes, only a handful or people keep them. Im saying in the hobby... and btw, no one even knows these are rare unless they are really into centipedes.. which is only like a couple of people....


----------



## dihsmaj (May 3, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> lmao i shouldnt even of posted that, everytime i do it ends up in this stupid conversation
> lets say, inverts are no where near as popular as snakes, only a handful or people keep them. Im saying in the hobby... and btw, no one even knows these are rare unless they are really into centipedes.. which is only like a couple of people....


Yeah... I only keep Growling Grass Frogs because they're underground and not mainstream, so I can get why you keep pedes.They're like the least mainstream... except they're not. A lot of people would keep them. I know of quite a few friends that catch them... or did, but they died. 
No-one knows they are rare unless they are really into centipedes right? So then people may keep these but not talk about them, or tell anyone, as they think they're just common bland centipedes. 
In the hobby? Like I said before, people could keep these as a hobby as well but not really talk about it.
That being said, it still looks great.


----------



## harley0402 (May 3, 2011)

that's a ripper mate. Hows the little one i sent you going ??


----------



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

look man, i just said that for people to go wow and i wanted to actually get more people interested in them, i dont want your stupid comments.
To know this centipede is rare you gotta know a lot bout them. they live in a remote place as hell deep in qld. If someone amazingly happens to find one. and keeps it, how is that the hobby? by hobby i mean like actually keep alot of pedes, not just find it, think its cool and chuck it in a cheese container

thanks squiddy and harley 
yours is eating like a champ , thanks for it , your pede is the exact same species as this one


----------



## woody101 (May 3, 2011)

congrats richo  1000 posts nice pede


----------



## richoman_3 (May 3, 2011)

:lol: thanks for pointing that out


----------



## garthy (May 3, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Yeah... I only keep Growling Grass Frogs because they're underground and not mainstream, so I can get why you keep pedes.They're like the least mainstream... except they're not. A lot of people would keep them. I know of quite a few friends that catch them... or did, but they died.
> No-one knows they are rare unless they are really into centipedes right? So then people may keep these but not talk about them, or tell anyone, as they think they're just common bland centipedes.
> In the hobby? Like I said before, people could keep these as a hobby as well but not really talk about it.
> That being said, it still looks great.


 
The people died????


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 3, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> You don't know it's true. There might be people not saying anything about keeping them.


 Why try and bring him down with such trivial crap?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Why try and bring him down with such trivial crap?


 I'm just saying, he said it was the only one in the hobby.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 4, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I'm just saying, he said it was the only one in the hobby.


 
and it is


----------



## dihsmaj (May 4, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> and it is


How did you obtain it?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 4, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> How did you obtain it?


 
off a mate who got it off the collector - he knows the most bout pedes and had all the rare and nice ones etc. He had both and had to go overseas and gave me one and someone else the other (the other escaped). so 2 - 1 = 1 doesnt it ?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 4, 2011)

Dont see the point nick, its just a gross slimy bug  :lol:


----------



## lizardloco (May 4, 2011)

Can't centipedes sting you.


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2011)

thats a heaps good looking pede nick 
better then the one i found lol


----------



## GreatSnakes (May 4, 2011)

Great pics! How big is it?


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

Nice picks Nick,...The little one I have doesn't seem to be eating I knobbled the Cricket like you suggested but it's still intact not a touch? Should I have it in a smaller container or a larger one. Soz about the Q's 

P.S. PL Pede...Love it. You could charge 3000 G's for it..


----------



## richoman_3 (May 4, 2011)

thanks all.
its a decent size, 16cm.

It might not be hungry brett


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 4, 2011)

very cool mate ! 
had a bite yet ?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 4, 2011)

not yet, out of all the ones i have this one is the most aggro


----------



## Jazzz (May 4, 2011)

very cool =] i think insects in general are underrated. I just have a bird eating spider for the moment... 

(and yes i know its an arachnid not an insect for anyone wanting to sound smart)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 4, 2011)

Hey Jazzv I hope you know it's an arachnid, not an insect.


----------



## Jazzz (May 4, 2011)

haha shh! dont be annoying. Im doing insect science next semester =]


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 4, 2011)

haha That's cool, thinking about a change at uni! Cool pede Richoboy.


----------



## Jazzz (May 4, 2011)

yeah ecology is pretty good =] are you doing zoology next semester? im excited for insect science just not killing them =[


----------



## jack (May 4, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Hey Jazzv I hope you know it's an arachnid, not an insect.


 
no, it is neither an arachnid nor insect...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 4, 2011)

jesus nick that is one awesome pede and plimpy, just leave it, you dont know much (if anything) about centipedes, and nick does


----------



## dihsmaj (May 4, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> jesus nick that is one awesome pede and plimpy, just leave it, you dont know much (if anything) about centipedes, and nick does


 No, I don't know much about them. 
But no-one knows that it's the only one in the hobby (as in people keep them for fun).


----------



## saximus (May 4, 2011)

Oh dude give it a rest. Who cares if it's not the only one. Concentrate on the animal instead of one possibly erroneous sentence

PS nice critter Richoman


----------



## dihsmaj (May 4, 2011)

Actually the albino growling frog would be the only one (if it was) as they are all licensed.


----------



## snakes123 (May 4, 2011)

That looks cool/interesting.


----------



## gata1 (May 4, 2011)

nice centipede


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

jack said:


> no, it is neither an arachnid nor insect...



Jannico was referring to the bird eating spider being an arachnid


----------



## Slateman (May 4, 2011)

This is not chitchat forum please don't post idiotic comments . Moderators have enough work with out all of this rubbish.


----------

